# Browning Pro 40 vs Glock



## ghostrider06 (Mar 26, 2008)

I own a Glock 23 and love the way it shoots. I also love the old thumb safety. Love the 40 cal. Found that the Browning Pro 40 has both traits. Does the Pro 40 shoot as accurately as the Glock 23, or will I regret trading the Glock for the Browning?? Anyone shot both of these? Need advice. Ghostrider06


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you love the way the Glock 23 shoots then why change anything at all? Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Browning Pro series handguns no longer marketed. Deleted from Browning website. Browning is owned by FN Herstal.

From: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10845


Shipwreck said:


> The Fn will come with 3 mags, the Browning Pro 9 comes with 2.
> 
> I believe that the Browning can be cocked and locked - the FN cannot unless you get the SAO variant.
> 
> ...


----------

